
System and method patent- deletion of data in a remote computing platform – 2013 - raghava
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.htm&r=410&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&s1=infosys&p=9&OS=infosys&RS=infosys
======
raghava
This looks like a very funny patent, which would apply to pretty much any
software - a database, file store - pretty much anything.

Does one need to bother about these? Genuinely curious, hence asking for
comments!

Thanks!

